# Mein Name ist....



## killiderhp (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Hinlias und ich spiele ein Todesritter!
Wenn ich durch die eisigen Länder Nordends reite, zück ich mein Schwert und töte alle Hordler die mir in die Quere kommen.

Was spielst du?


----------



## locke82 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Hornenharma. Ich bin Jäger. Was jage ich? Blöde Ally-Kinder, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als immer nur Streß zu machen.



FIRST!!! na endlich.


----------



## Kamaji (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Noxium und ich bin ein Todesritter!
Ich suche die alleinige Herausforderung in den weiten Weiten der Welt.
Verdammniswandler <-- R.I.P.


----------



## Marvo666 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Druidion und wenn ich in Katzengestalt im Bg kills abgreife lache ich über all die Dudunerfs fordern. :'D


----------



## Hêksa (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein name ist Velandra ich bin Hexenmeister 
tja was verhexxe ich die HORDE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn sie mich nerven xD
Verdammniswache DD


----------



## Aylaiun (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin RoxX0r-Horst! Ich caste jeden Pyro Instant, und treffe mit Spott kritisch!
Auf meinem blauen Drachenfalken raide ich stets heroischerweise die AH-Brücke in Eisenschmiede, oder Krasus´Landeplatz in Dalaran.
Wo posed du?^^


----------



## Neme16 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Programm ! Hordiklopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aavalos (3. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist bernd und sich suche eine nette frau ( ca 45 jahre alt) zum kuscheln und enten füttern. ach ja ich  spiele einen human und hoffe das die rasse ( sowie nachtelfen, zwergen, gnomen und dranei) aus dem spiel gelöscht wird, dann gibt es auch keine bösen hordler mehr die sagen können das wir doofe kiddies sind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawayboy (3. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist hogger      
bernd hogger
und ich raide mit meinen artgenossen sw. was die menschen dazu veranlasst hat mir jeden tag aufs neue hunderte lowlevel menschen zu opfern.     
ich bin der wahre grund, weshalb die horde gegen die allianz bestehen kann
ich dezimiere eine ihrer rassen aufs extremste, bevor sie eine gefahr für thralls völkerbund wird


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Oktober 2009)

hallo mein name ist arthas menethil und ich spiele den lichking. wenn ich mal vor meine haustür gehe, kille ich alles: egal ob horde oder allianz. nachdem alle tot sind, mache ich sie zu meinen sklaven und hetze sie auf alle noch lebenden. manchmal hintergehe ich auch einige meiner untergebenen um sie sterben zu lassen, schaffe das aber nicht und erschaffe mir dadurch übermächtige feinde. das ist leider ein nerviger nachteil meines jobs. und wer weiß vllt sehen wir uns ja im spiel mal, dann kannst du mir ja mal zeigen wie gut du bist

WAS SPIELST DU

edit: sorry was beseres ist mir gerade dazu nicht eingefallen =DDDD


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiss Frêdo und ich bin Magier. Ich mache allen Hordler Feuer unterm Hintern. Was spielst du?

d[-.-]b


----------



## Erlania (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Luni und spiele einen Todesritter...
Wenn ich nicht grad Ulduar raiden bin,
spürt Koralon wohl meine Axt...
Ich heiße Luni und spiele einen Todesritter...
Was spielst du?
World of Warcraft kostenlos testen auf [warcraft.de]   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Bond, James Bond und ich spiele Geheimagent.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin Lillyan und spiele Moderator... und wenn einige Leute nicht aufhören zu schreiben wie unnötig dieser Thread ist hagelt es Verwarnungen, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Zoth und ich spiele einen Todesritter und bin Imba!


----------



## Schlaviner (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein name ist schlavino. Und ich spiele einen Opfergnom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Galatius
und ich bin ein Schattenpriester!
Ich werde eure Gedanken zerstören
und eure Gesichter schmelzen!
Was spielst du?
World of Warcraft kostenlos testen auf warcraft.de.
;-)


----------



## Soldus (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Morgran, ich bin Jäger und mache bei den Ulduar-Bossen immer head-shots ins Knie!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist ronon und ich spiele dk und alle die sich mit mir anlegen werden auf mysteriöse weise krank^^


----------



## Kaltunk (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Kaltunk, spiele einen Ork Jäger und gebe jedem einen Headshot, der mir was tun will.. doch zur Zeit ist mein Account stillgelegt, bist Cataclysm rauskommt.


----------



## Fares75 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Martello und ich spiele einen Krieger.
Tag für Tag streife ich durch Nordends Länder, auf der suche nach einem ebenbürtigen Gegner.

Was spielst du?


----------



## Set0 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Taramis... ich spiele einen Protpaladin.
Ich verhaue jeden weil jeder den Prot im PvP unterschätzt! Wenn ihr zu dritt kommt, warte ich immer auf die Gelegenheit bis ihr alleine seid .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was spielst du?


----------



## pingu77 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Bloodhoof, ich bin Tauren Jäger und Ich und mein treuer Begleiter Freezy sind gerade auf dem besten weg, die Allianz auszurotten. (;


----------



## Catsmoves (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Madlittle heile mit meinen Kräften als Priesterin auf Dethecus  im Raids meine Hordenkollegen.


Und was spielst du?


----------



## Sundarkness (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Gnoml ich bin Todesritter und und lasse mir gern auf die Fre**e schlagen und 
mich nerfen !
Was spielst du?


----------



## slashman (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Slashy, meine casts sind immer instant und critz und ich hole mir meine World First Erfolge generell alleine; und BG´s sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicer (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Skíp, ich bin evilknevilpösemöse Mage der ins Bg mit dem Gedanken BÄM AE BÄM AE läuft und nur Unfug im Kopf hat...

Und was wenn ich jetzt nicht "Was spielst du?" schreibe? Aber ich will ja nich so sein...

Und was spielst du?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Hans und ich verteile Rechtschreibflames.

Wenn ich zwischendurch Zeit hab bin ich Dunkelziffer und bin Zwergen Tank-Pala. Ich lasse mir gern das Gesicht verbiegen und bin trotzdem noch der hübscheste Zwerg auf ganz Rexxar.


----------



## Al_xander (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüß Gott,

Mein Name ist Vyren,
ich bin ein Paladin...
... Zwerg Paladin!
Ich werfe jedem Hordler der vor mir wegläuft
entweder mein Schild
oder meinen Hammer hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Test World of Warcraft!
Free on www.warcraft.com

MfG Al_x


----------



## plopp123 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Tákis und ich verstaube!
PvE wurde mir zu langweilig
und PvP zu unbalanced!
Und was bringt dich zum aufhören?


----------



## Apokalypse666 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein name ist Amy, bin ein heilig-priester und folge dem pfad von mutter mond


----------



## SuperAlex (3. Oktober 2009)

Meine Name ist SuperAlex, ich reite auf meinem Kriegstiger durch das BG, ich reite mit meinem Kriegstiger auf Tauren, mein Kriegstiger reitet auf Orc's. 

WAS REITEST DU?


----------



## Mungamau (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo.
Ich heiße Vîoletta, bin eine hübsche Mensch Priesterin. Ich heile mit meinen Schattigen Kräften gerne auf Heilig.

Was heilst du?


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Bonsaiblatt  und spiele ein Jäger.Wenn ich nicht gerade 

@locke82 Jage wegen Phantasielosigkeit hier im Forum


jage ich Hordler in Tausendwinter

Was spielst du?


----------



## Lonely-Frozen (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi, mein Name ist Korthos, und ich bin vom Beruf Todesritter in PvP-Dienst,
Ich jage Hordler bis ans Ende der Welt, über den Tod hinaus,
Zerstückel ihre Gliedmaßen in Einzelteile,
labe mich an ihren Überresten und spiel mit ihren Wirbelsäulen beim nächsten Flugpunkt Seilspringen,

Was hackst du?


----------



## $n4re (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Valynor, n n11 dudu
Ich scheiße alles was ich davor gegessen hab ;P

am leiebsten sammle ich meine Kräuter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was sammelst du?


----------



## killercookie (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Schakkelinä und ich bin eine voll pöse Destrohexe *bwuhaha*


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Oktober 2009)

killercookie schrieb:


> Ich heiße Schakkelinä und ich bin eine voll pöse Destrohexe *bwuhaha*



gnom?


----------



## Raz0rblador (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Nathressa und ich bin Schurkin.
Ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach Herausforderungen und ebenbürtigen Gegnern! Läuft mir ein Hordler über den Weg, hoffe ich nur, dass sein Tod grausam war!


Was spielst du?!


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist *Dagonzo von Borg*, oder auch genannt *1 von 1*. Ich assimiliere alles was mir in die Quere kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Gorilla...*hust* Nein xD... Mein Name ist Arosk und ich lache über Leute die 2 Schüsse von mir bekommen und sterben + Danach ins Forum gehen und schreien "HUNTER IST OP NERF NERF !!111111"


----------



## Yldrasson (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Kostja und ich spiele Aion. Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich dafür Flames kassieren könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was spielst du? (Im genrellen Sinne. ^^)


----------



## Gnorfal (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Robert Lembke, welches Schweinderl hättens denn gern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. Oktober 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Kostja und ich spiele Aion. Und ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich dafür Flames kassieren könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie schlecht muss aion sein, dass man immernoch in nem WoW Forum liest ^^

okay, das war falsch ausgedrückt...

Wie gut muss WoW sein, dass man es trotz Aion nicht lassen kann sich weiterhin über WoW zu informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Ich führe eine Doppelidentität.
Des Tages bin ich Ragmo, der mächtige Hunter
aber sobald es Nacht wird... bin ich Arno - horde rogue und schrecken der allians (naja... wirds jedenfalls irgendwann mal^^)


----------



## Topfkopf (3. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Lillyan und spiele Moderator... und wenn einige Leute nicht aufhören zu schreiben wie unnötig dieser Thread ist hagelt es Verwarnungen, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol
Hallo, ich bin Topfkopf und spiele Hunter,
und wenn ich moich nicht grade totstelle verteil ich irreführung auf Tanks (oder auch heiler ;P), hauptsache die bosse hauen nicht mich.

*WAS SPIELST DU?*


----------



## Papadopolos (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Shinro...

Einst war ich einer der Größten Helden die die Horde zu bieten hatte.
Ich bezwang den Blutgott, die Kinder des Schwarzen Drachenschwarz und selbst der Elementarfürst Ragnaros wurde von meiner Klinge erschlagen.
Doch der neu erlangte Frieden war nicht von Dauer. Dämonen strömten aus dem Dunklen Portal und nachdem ich an der Seite der Argentumdämmerung
alle Dämonen die unsere Landen besudelt haben ausgemerzt hatte, machte der Verräter Persönlich auf sich aufmerksam.
Illidan Stormrage hatte sich ein neues Imperium in der Scherbenwelt aufgebaut doch seine Macht war eine Illusion. 
Seine obersten Agenten fielen durch mich und meine Verbündeten, selbst Kel´thas und die Nagafürstin Lady Vashj konnten sich meiner 
Macht nicht entziehen.

Der Verräter verbarrikadierte sich in seinem Tempel, 
bedroht von der Legion sowie der Horde und Allianz. Doch all seine Wachen und die Mauern konnten ihn 
nicht retten. Mit Hilfe von Maiev Shadowsong und Akama konnte Illidan die Herrschaft genommen werden. 
Kurze Zeit später erfuhren meine Verbündeten und 
ich davon das Kel´thas den Kampf überlebt hat und nun plante Sargeras Rechte Hand persönlich, 
Kil´Jaeden den Betrüger nach Azeroth zu holen um den Sieg
der Legion endgültig zu machen. Doch seine Pläne gingen nicht auf, Kel´thas, nunmehr ein Wrack, erhielt durch meine Grausame Axt seine Endgültige Strafe, 
und Kil´Jaeden wurde durch den Blauen Drachenschwarm und die Macht des Sonnenbrunnens persönlich verbannt.
Erneut war ich Siegreich, doch als ich nach Hause kam war nichts mehr so wie vorher. Vor Orgrimmar prangten Nekropolen, ich sah meine Toten Brüder verstümmelt am Boden liegen und wie die Untote Brut sich an ihren Leibern ergötze. Die Beziehung zwischen Thrall und Garrosh Hellsream schien angespannt, 
und noch dazu wurde das Zentrum Orgrimmars von Frostwyrms und Monstrositäten heimgesucht. Ich ergriff meine Axt und schlachtete die Monstrositäten der Reihe nach ab. 

Doch... ich achtete nicht darauf was hinter mir war... ein Frostwyrm stürmte auf mich zu und seine Hörner durchschlugen meine Brust, ich sah noch wie der Drache in die Luft stieg und mich dann Fallen zu lassen, ich spürte keinen Schmerz mehr als der Wyrm mich von Boden ergriff und seine Klauen sämtliche Knochen in mir zum Bersten brachten. Von dort an habe ich nur noch zerissene Errinerungen, ich sah wie ich über den Meer war und schließlich in eine Nekropole gebracht wurde, ich sah die glühenden Augen des Lich Königs und hörte seine Worte... ich konnte sie nicht verstehen doch ich wusste, sobald ich erwache werde ich sein Diener sein.
Als ich unbekannte Zeit später erwachte hörte ich die Stimme des Lich Königs in meinem Kopf... ich fühlte mich unbesiegbar, unsterblich und ich spürte die eiserne Hand Arthas´ ständig an mir während ich den Scharlachroten Kreuzzug und schließlich die Argentumdämmerung bekämpte. 
Was ich bei der Kapelle des Lichtes sah veränderte mein Leben für immer, Tirion Fordring, der Größte Paladin nach dem Aschenbringer erschien um uns
aufzuhalten und es war als wäre mein Körper gefroren. Ich bekam nicht viel von mit was geschah da mein Geist gereinigt wurde doch was ich sah war ein Gleißendes Licht und die Stärkste Präsenz des Lichtes die man sich nur vorstellen kann erfüllte die gesamten Pestländer, der Aschenbringer wurde wiedergeboren und dort wurde mir klar das Arthas mich nur ausgenutzt hatte... Darion Mograine rief die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge aus und der neue Aschenbringer Tirion Fordring gründete den Argentumkreuzzug... und so begann der Krieg.

Ich schwor Rache und eines Tages werde ich an der Seite von Tirion dem Lichkönig meine Schreckliche Rache spüren lassen. 

Der Krieg den wir gegen ihn führen ist das Resultat seiner Torheit, und meine Verwandlung sein größtes Verhängnis...
Ich bin der Todesritter!


----------



## auhde (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Tiryani, ich bin eine Draenei-Paladinin und zeige der Horde und der Geißel, wo der Hammer hängt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was spielst DU?


----------



## Gunro (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Erior
ich bin ein Todesritter
Ich reite auf meinem geflügelten Hühnchen durch tiefe Öden und versuche mich als DW Dk....

Ich spiele verrückt

Und was spielst du?!


----------



## greenoano (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Tobsery, ich bin ein böser Orc Hexenmeister und bruzzle alles weg, was mir über den Weg läuft.


----------



## Dragonchen (3. Oktober 2009)

mein Name ist Dragonchen und ich spiele auf Rexxar eine Schamanin aus leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Drago


----------



## killiderhp (3. Oktober 2009)

Läuft ja echt in hoch turen das theread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke an alle und an den Moderator^^

Weiter so! ;D


----------



## R92CP (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Scy, ich bin Krieger.
Ich vernichte alles, was sich mir in den Weg stellt und mit Vorliebe kleine Wertlose Allianzler, die meinen, mit ihren Kinder-Casts und Stoffroben die Krone der Kreation wegblasen zu können.


----------



## Mjuu (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Zave, Untoter Magier. Das reicht für die, die mich kennen.


----------



## Lefrondon (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Zyllidia, ich bin Priesterin. Ich kann mich nicht wehren, aber ich habe viele Freunde!
Was spielst du?

Mein Name ist Gnorock, ich bin Todesritter. Lauf!


----------



## The Paladin (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Paladinlord, meistens biete ich in Dalaran meine Ingenieurskunst an. Das Geschäft läuft mies aber ich biete meine Waren Tag für Tag weiter an.

Nachts Klopfe ich gerne Instanzbosse mit meinen Horrorhumpen auf den Kopf und kassiere Marken und Embleme.

Was spielst du?


----------



## Monoecus (3. Oktober 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Ich heiss Frêdo und ich bin Magier. Ich mache allen Hordler Feuer unterm Hintern. Was spielst du?
> 
> d[-.-]b




How do you get that backwards b?


BTT: Mein Name ist Monoecus und ich spiele einen Nachtelf Irokesen ...äh... Druiden. Ich liebe die Natur und alles um mich herum.


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Thoor und ich bin depressiv
.... Hi Thoor


Ups:<

mein Name ist Fenum und ich hab heute waffenrating erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name is Blood und ich bin Alkoholiker.


----------



## Casp (3. Oktober 2009)

My name is...
my name is..
SLIMSHADY!


----------



## Big-bang (3. Oktober 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> How do you get that backwards b?
> 
> 
> BTT: Mein Name ist Monoecus und ich spiele einen Nachtelf Irokesen ...äh... Druiden. Ich liebe die Natur und alles um mich herum.



 ein kleines D=d


----------



## Zeltas (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin Zeltas und spiele einen Schurken, ich meuchel alles was man meucheln kann :]


----------



## J_0_T (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo... ich bin J_O_T und spiele einen Todesritter. 
Viele fragen sich warum ich einen Todesritterspielen spiele...
Ich sag euch warum... weil ich einen feuchten auf die meinung anderer gebe.
Spielt ihr euren gammel schurken oder euren fail druid... kümmert mich nicht.
Ihr meint ihr seid was besseres? Beweist es!

Ich bin J_O_T und spiele Todesritter!

Was spielst du?


Okay der rest der werbung ist mir entfallen


----------



## Mograin (3. Oktober 2009)

ich name ist m..... und ich bin todesritter und renne mmit 80 mit großschwert der schwartzen klinge rum(klein scherz) und tötet gerne unschuldige bürger des scharlachroten kreuzug was spielst du


----------



## Kersyl (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Kersyl, Ich spiele einen Frostritter!

Die Leute fragen mich manchmal:
Hey, wieso hast du dich vom Bösen abgewendet? 
Weil ich es kann.
und auf die Frage, WIe ich die vergammelten bananen und äpfel von meiner Haut runterbekommen habe, gebe ich lieber keine weiteren äußerungen.

Ich bin kersyl, Ich bin Todesritter!

Was Reinigst...eh spielst du?


----------



## lol-0-mat (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Dworkilâ (Kamera zoomt ran) ...von Orgrimmar! Und ich bin ein Krieger! (Staunen bitte!)
In meiner Freizeit mache ich gern einen auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , doch wenn ich mal böse bin, dann werde ich zum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Auf den Schlachtfeldern gibt es keine Rettung mehr... in der Arena pustet dich selbst mein Heiler weg!
Und ist das alles auf einmal geschafft... spamme ich im /2 auch gerne meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich bin Dworkilâ, ich bin ein Bobby-PvP-Krieger!
Wie bobbig spielst du?
(WoW Testen Kram bitte einfügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kimeera (3. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist fritz. ich bin ein angler. ich fische jeden tag frische fische und stells in ah.

was angelst du


----------



## coolcasis (3. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist atompriester und wenn ich meinen bombengürtel umleg ists aus! 
und wenn ich meine wasserleiche raushol fängt teldrassil zu sterben an ...
und mein schlagbohrer(wirklich mein char) verpasst dir nen paar schöne wunden ...

ich bin wahnsinnig ... was bist du??


----------



## Astl67 (3. Oktober 2009)

My name is Astl,

ein Mann wie ein Baum, sie nannten ihn Bonsai^^


----------



## Briefklammer (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name war Schurkex ich spielte einen Untoten Schurken ich verschwand in der Kriegshymnenschlucht im Alteractal im auge des Sturms ja sogar in der Wotlk Beta im Tausendwintersee


----------



## Mograin (3. Oktober 2009)

coolcasis schrieb:


> mein name ist atompriester und wenn ich meinen bombengürtel umleg ists aus!
> und wenn ich meine wasserleiche raushol fängt teldrassil zu sterben an ...
> und mein schlagbohrer(wirklich mein char) verpasst dir nen paar schöne wunden ...
> 
> ich bin wahnsinnig ... was bist du??


ich bin ebenfals wahsinnig XD


----------



## Sliverslash (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin Sliverslash, ich spiele einen Nachtelfen Priester.
Ich bin ein Behüter des Lichts.
Ich werde Arthas zu tode healen......auch wenns bis zu Catalysm geht....auch ihm wird mal übel.
Ich bin Priester.....Was Healst du?


----------



## Mal`Ganis (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Sanginius und ich bin Krieger....
Wenn ich nicht grad Archavon kloppe,
bekommen Allis meine Faust zu spüren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Maxugon und ich bin ein Paladin .

WUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUA
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUAHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHWUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Und was spielst du?


----------



## Ch4zer (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Cylàya und spiele die(!) Magierin. Wenn ich mal nicht die Arkanen Mächte des Nethers auf Anub un Co. entfessle, vertreibe ich mir die Zeit indem ich Allies mit meinem feurigen Gemüt und schlagkräftigen Argumenten* einheize.




*Nein, das ist keine Anspielung aus die Weiblichkeit meines Chars, sondern auf Arkanschlag, Feuerschlag etc ; )


----------



## Clieli (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Clieli, ich bin ein Blutelf Magier. 

Als ich geboren wurde, da war mein Volk noch nicht in Frieden mit der Horde, doch als ich mich entschloss gegen die Feinde meines Volkes vorzugehen waren wir schon ein Teil der Horde. 

Nach der offenen Provokation Arthas' habe ich mich sofort nach Nordend begeben und habe des Lichkönig's schwachen Schergen Kel'Thuzad bezwungen. 

Danach begab ich mich nach Ulduar und habe mich dort mutig vorangekämpft. Im Moment unterstütze ich meine Gefährten im Kolloseum am Argentumturnierplatz.

Bald werde ich den Lichkönig seine Grenzen aufzeigen und mit meinen Zaubern verbrennen. 

ich bin Clieli und bin ein Magier. 

Und was spielst du?!


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin Cyprês und ich bin ein Jäger.
Ein Meister im umgang mit Pfeil und Armbrust.
Ein Schuss spiest 3 Feinde gleichzeitig auf und ich füttere die Leichen an meinen Wolf
Wenn ich Zeit habe spamme ich Salve in den Av Zerg an der Idiotenkurve bis mich ein Krieger ancarged oder mich Hexer und Shadow im dauerfear halten.
Ich bin Cyprês und ich bin Jäger...

WAS SPIELST DU?!!! 


(btw: wieso sind gefühlte 90% hier im Threat Jäger oder Dk´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Twinser (3. Oktober 2009)

_Hallo ich bin Twinser...
und ich bin ein Paladin!

Ich bin ein Kombination aus Zauberer und brandgefährlicher Nahkämpfer!
... nahe und persönlich ganz wie ich es mag.

Aber das hier ist ernst, ich bin verteidiger des Lichts!

Ich bin Twinser und bin Paladin.

Und du?

Was spielst du?
_​


----------



## Erynberia (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Diamantea und ich bin eine Jägerin.

Wenn ich nicht mit einem meiner treuen Begleiter (Sammy, Lascovar, Azazel und Candoria) auf der Jagd nach Abenteuern bin, entspanne ich mich beim Kräuter suchen oder helfe anderen, die eine schier unlösbare Aufgabe vor sich haben. Oder aber ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen kuscheligen, flauschigen Haustieren.


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Wraithwalker und ich bin ein Troll Schamane, Man!.

Wenn ich auf dem Schlachtfeld bin, so erfreue ich mich auf meinen verlockenden Ruf: "FROSTSCHOCK" und stürme auf die Gegner mit meinen Äxten zu.
Der Geisterheiler ist mein bester Freund, niemand sieht ihn so oft wie ich, einfach krass, 'tazz dingo!

Ich bin ein toter Troll Schamane, wann stirbst du?


----------



## blackjoke (3. Oktober 2009)

hallo ich bin whoisthepriest und spiele einen mage!

welche warcraftmovies spielst du (ab)?


----------



## TheStormrider (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich heiße Trueva und bin Druide. Dank der Kräfte der Erdenmutter mache ich als Baum die Wälder unsicher. Vorallem sammel ich gerne Brom- und Erdbären. 

Wie rettest du die Wälder? Ich esse Biber.


----------



## Vishan (3. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Winter und ich diene dem Lich König und kämpfe dafür das die Horde und Allianz ausradiert werden ich schockfroste jeden spieler im Bg zu tode!
was spielst du ?


----------



## Shadowforce2 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,mein Name ist Johnny und ich spiele einen Nachtelf Jäger.
Manchmal fragen mich die Leute: "Johnny,was machst du eigentlich morgens nach dem Aufstehen?"
Dann sage ich: "Ich gehe in den Wald,solange die Astlöcher noch feucht sind...
...
...
da lassen sich die Tiere am besten jagen!"
Ich bin Johnny und ich spiele einen Nachtelf Jäger
Was spielst du?


----------



## Azashar (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Azashar und wenn ich nicht gerade raide spiele ich Heroes of Newerth.


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Wie rettest du die Wälder? Ich esse Biber.



Ich esse Gorillas. Am Stück.


----------



## Monoecus (4. Oktober 2009)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ein kleines D=d






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin körperlich schizophren und entweder lasse ich mir meinen schwer gepanzerten Taurenhintern versohlen oder laufe als Kind der Erdenmutter nur mit meiner Rinde bekleidet durch den Wald. Heimliche Beobachter wollen mich sogar schon als Moonkin gesehen haben aber das sind nur unbestätigte Gerüchte^^
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden und was spielst du?

P.S. ich esse Spechte um die Wälder zu retten, Spechtspiegelei *schmatz*


----------



## kingkong23 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Blueshadow, ich bin ein Trolljäger.. Wie ein Schatten jage ich mit meinem Pet Whiteshadow Allys und Kinder die Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (4. Oktober 2009)

Meine Name ist Sarenia. Ich bin Hexenmeisterin. Ich verfluche alles und jeden. Manchmal auch mich selbst.


----------



## Mahii (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein name ist Mahi, ich spiele einen relolten Paladin und lese überall das holy broken is und flame die TE's 

was spielst du?!


----------



## Ashnerak (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin Link und ich spiele Held der Zeit.
Ich Verhaue Ganondorf und rette Prinzessin zelda


was spielst du? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Battletanker, Schlachtenpanzer der Horde.
An der Front zerschmetter ich unsere Feinde mit meinen wuchtigen Äxten und meine ehrfurchtgebietende Erscheinung zwingt jeden in die Knie! 
Auf meinem zulianischen Tiger durchstreif ich die epischen Landschaften meiner Heimat Mulgore und wegen meiner DPS werden Furys generft!
Ich bin Krieger! Was spielst du?!


----------



## Phillip12791 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Krötenzunge, ich bin Troll Schamane.
Ich bringe dem Fein den Tod, und unterstütze meine Gefährten mit heilenden Kräften.
Was spielst du?


----------



## Braamséry (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin Cartmân und bin ein Jäger. Und ich bin nicht Fett ich hab nur schwere Knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Zoth, ich spiele einen Todesritter und bin grün und Imba!


----------



## Zero-X (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Negi, ein Gnom Magier und ich verbrenne meine Feinde mit dem feuer in meiner Seele!


----------



## Tandial (4. Oktober 2009)

ich bin Tandial...

Du bist nicht aus Fleisch und Blut
Du bist nur aus Hass und Wut
Du hast kein Herz, das in dir schlägt
Nur den Frust, der dich bewegt

Du bist kein Mensch und auch kein Tier
Hast keinen Namen, so wie wir
Du lebst in der Dunkelheit
Verschollen in der Einsamkeit

Ist die Nacht nun angebrochen
Kommst du aus dem Sarg gekrochen
Hälst dein Schwert stets in den Händen
Um es im Kampfe zu verwenden

Du bringst Tod und Schicksal mit
Bis der letzte Tropfen litt
Des Blutes Regen bei Gewitter
Erbarmungsloser Todesritter


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tandial (4. Oktober 2009)

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<--- ist einer der wenigen jungs die eigene gedichte und songtexte schreiben... lol

liegt wohl am leadguitarristendasein^^


----------



## Der Priester (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein name ist Tifalockhart. Ich spiel einen priester. Leider verkloppen mich immer diese Hordenkinder. Naja als healer bin ich wenigstens unschlagbar^^...man kennt mich(oder auch nicht)


----------



## Lydell (4. Oktober 2009)

mein name ist: "zuschwerauszusprechen", ich spiele gm und sag leuten das  einige fehler bereits bekannt sind!


----------



## Anburak-G (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Hase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Krieger und ich spiele Magier in meiner Gilde Druiden Only.


Was, wie und wo spielst du?


----------



## Prättcha (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Tjenris, ich bin Druide auf Ally-Seite 
und wenn ich nicht gerade mein T1 geraucht habe, 
jage ich durch die violetten Wälder Kalimdors
auf der Suche nach neuen Abenteuern.

Und was spielst du?


----------



## Thritaldor (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Radx, und ich bin Krieger.
Wenn ich auf meinem Wolf durch die kalten Gefilde Northrents reite,
lasse ich jeden meiner Feinde den kalten Stahl meiner Klinge spüren.
Ich bin Radax, und ich bin Krieger.
Was spielst du?
World of WarCraft. Das Nummer 1 OnlineGame
Jetzt kostenlos testen auf:
Warcraft.de


----------



## Lenay (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Lenay und ich spiele eine Nachtelfdruidin !
Mich sieht,riecht,hört absolut keiner,denn ich bin eins mit der Natur und wenn ich meine Krallen ausfahre ist Nichts und Niemand mehr vor mir sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !
Egal ob zu Luft,Erde oder Wasser, ich finde immer einen Weg mich in den Schatten zu verstecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, mein Name ist Meister Proper. 

Ich spüle Abwasch...!

Und was spülst du?! :>


----------



## Da Hunter (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, mein Name ist Rußvogel und bin ein Draenei Jäger,mein Name ist Programm.

Denn jeder Boss und jeder Hordler spürte noch, bevor er im Staub lag, die Hitze meines Explosivschuss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was spielst du?

Jetzt kostenlos testen unter warcraft.de


----------



## haha witzig (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, Ich spiele Chuck Norris und bin der wahre lichking, jeder der mich schief anguckt spürt meine wahre macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was spielst du ??


----------



## monkeysponkey (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist Koppspalta und ich pinkel immer daneben....


----------



## #Dante# (4. Oktober 2009)

HI my name is hmmm
My name is who
My name is Nhym maybe


----------



## Crimy 5 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, mein Name ist Crimy.
Ich spiele Hexer, und wenn ich nicht grade die Verträge meines Wichtels ändere
dann rock ich mit Ozzy, dem Fürsten der Finsternis
und verhaue Mr. T. zusammen mit J.C. Van Damme


----------



## Shedanhul (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Akári und ich spiele einen Retri Pala,
wenn ich nicht gerade die Landen Azeroth von allem Bösen befreie,
weihe ich Pdk, sowie Ulduar,
sollte all das zu langweilig werden, versuche ich vergeblich meine Tode durch Hogger zu Pushen.

Und was spielst du ?!^^


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Thread wieder geöffnet - ich war wohl etwas voreilig. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Phobius (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Phoibos und ich habe mich den Kräften der Natur verschrieben. Ich bewahre entweder das Gleichgewicht eben dieser Natur oder sorge für die Wiederherstellung meiner Truppe.


----------



## Dranke (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Gnomepresse und Presse alle Gnome die mir auf den Hammer gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Plättest du?


----------



## Rins (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Sam und ich spiels noch einmal.

Wem schaust du in die Augen, Kleines?


----------



## Veilchen (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Thevilia, ich bin Paladin und flirte mit jedem wo bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist ;D
und was spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2009)

.... programm


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Ansemra und spiele einen Nachtelf druiden. Wenn ich auf meinem stolzen Frostsäbler durch die Wälder reite, verstecken sich alle Tiere und alle feuchten Astlöcher, ich weiß nicht wieso. 

Ich bin Ansemra, und spiele Nachtelfdruide,

*WAS SPIELST DU?*


----------



## Müllermilch (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Monsterbenis und ich töte Allianzler - Was machst du kaputt?


----------



## Finsterniss (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Frogg, Gnomen Schurke Frogg. In den Schlachtfeldern 10-29 werde ich geraidet und gebe keinen Loot.

Was Meuchelst du?


----------



## Subucu (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Destrúktion , zogge auf Khaz'goroth einen Tauren-Jäger . Und wer mir vor die Flinte läuft , stirbt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was Spielst du ?


----------



## X-Zero (4. Oktober 2009)

Meine Name ist Fálk und ich bin Taurendruide.
Wenn ich mit den Kräften der Natur meine Mitstreiter am Leben erhalte,
dann Fluchen die Mobs...
Meine Name ist Fálk und ich bin Taurendruide.

Was spielst du?


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ma namn hab isch vergezn, und ich bi a zwerchdk*hicks*, der sat zwa monaten nur in da taverne saaft.
Am libstn hob i Donnerbrau...hicks.

Und fas *hicks* trinchst du?


----------



## RunAz (4. Oktober 2009)

ich bin shoca, eine pewpew-schamanin auf seiten der allianz.
meine leidenschaft waren die schlachtfelder, sowie die arena. im moment liege ich jedoch auf eis.

ich bin shoca, schamanin..was spielst du?


----------



## Phelps023 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Sonja Zietlow und ich habe Mega Möpse! 

Und was habt ihr?


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2009)

monkeysponkey schrieb:


> Hallo mein Name ist Koppspalta und ich pinkel immer daneben....



Göttlich...! Ich hab mich fast bepisst vor lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war primitiv aber im Moment so lustig das ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Zymeth, ich spiele einen Todesritter und lasse mir von zehn-mal so großen Gegnern quadratmetergroße Löcher in in den Leib schlagen.

Ich bin Zymeth und spiele einen Todesritter - Was spielst du?

World of Warcraft - kostenlos testen unter warcraft.de


----------



## Klauederfaule³ (4. Oktober 2009)

mein Name ist klaue und mach nur überheilungen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Krûemel und ich spiele einen Ele - Schami auf Teldrassil.
Ich esse gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was isst du gerne ?


----------



## JTR (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Kagrîm und ich spiele einen Paladin!

Ich beleuchte euch so lange bis ihr blutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Kagrîm und ich spiele einen Paladin!

Ich beleuchte euch so lange bis ihr blutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was spielst du?


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Huneu, spiele einen Draenei Paladin und ich sammle gerne Hordler-Köpfe..

Was spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein name ist Zoid.. oder Dunkelziffer.. oder Corydoras.. oder Caridina.. oder Veniel.. oder Garamor.. oder.. oder.. oder

Wenn ich nicht gerade heile... oder Tanke.. oder Schaden mache.. oder noch mehr Schaden mache.. oder noch mehr heile.. oder levele... schlaf ich..

Was machst du?


----------



## chyroon (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Stomba und CHAAAAAAARGE jedes Schaf *Määäh*

Was spielst Du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Heracles
Wo man meinen namen hört
lernen alle, was Angst heisst
Ich lehre dem stärksten Furcht
Meine Dunkle Seite ist unendlich...
Wo ich hintrete, wächst kein leben mehr

Ich spiele eine dunkle Klasse - Warlock aus Leidenschaft

Was fearst du?


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
Mein Name ist Rêsch.
Ich bin ein schizophrener Krieger der mal einen Mage gefuttert hat.
Leider bin ich masochistisch veranlagt, was meine Freunde immer ausnutzen und mich vorschicken.

Mein Name ist Rêsch, ich bin schizophren und masochistisch,
WAS BIST DU?

World of Warcraft! Kostenlos testen unter warcraft.de!


----------



## hawayboy (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein name ist  Eternamagica
ich bin eine magierin aus überzeugung und habe schon so manchen gegner das fürchten gelehrt vor der grenzenlosen Macht meiner arkanen Magie.
Leider durften die meisten sie nicht lange bewundern, da sie gnadenlos das zeitliche segneten. Einzig meine coumpanen werden von ihr nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen sondern erstrahlen (unter anderem dank ihr) im Glanze der Sieger.

Ich bin Eternamagica, Schrecken der Meere

und wer bist du?


----------



## Karasuke (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Kreuzfahrer Kisameblue und ich bin Paladin.
Mit dem Licht an meiner Seite strecke ich Orcs oder finstere Kreaturen aus den tiefen Azeroths nieder.
Sollten mein Kameraden Hilfe brauchen oder die Toten eine Erlösung, stehe ich an vorderster Front.
Ich bin ein Krieger des Lichts!

Was spielst du?


----------



## Stevesteel (6. Oktober 2009)

mein Name ist Pond...Kilopond! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Bobtroll und ich spiele natürlich einen... Ork...

Und was spielst du?

btw:
Rakthar - Taure - Schamane


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Ghost Crawler und ich spiele KEINEN Priester.
vorallem habe ich keine Ahnung vom Shadow 
und bin der Meinung er ist OK, so wie er ist.


----------



## Mondokawaki (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist Chuck Norris und ich spiele Hochlord Saurfang. Ich streife gerne durch Og und wipe 120 Mann Alliraids oder pisacke den Lichking mit einem Stöckchen bis er weint.

Ich bin Chuck norris und spiele Hochlord Saurfang!

UND WAS SPIELST DU!!!1111


----------



## Bracke (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Bracke, Mensch, Schurke, Meister der Lehren... Petsammler 

Spielst du noch oder sammelst du schon^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Wagi ... Ich bin ein Gnom-Schurke ... Ich reite auf meinem Winterquellfrostsäbler durch die Weiten Nordends ... Meine Waffen sind in Gift getränkt und meine Gegner sehen mich immer erst, wenn es schon längst zu spät ist ! *fiesesGnomLachen* Gnihihihi ... Ich bin klein und gemein ... Was spielst du ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Mindadar und ich verfluche alles was sich mir in den weg stellt. 
Aber am liebsten Koche ich für orcs die kurz danach dann an meinen fischmahlen sterben. 

Was spielst du?


----------



## Masouk (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele einen Taure Schamane (Verstärker) und erhole mich gerne in Dalaran von anstrengenden Hero-Ini's und Raids oder auch low-level Quests in Nordend. Noch hab ich nicht alles gesehen.
Was spielst Du?


----------



## Esda (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Topas und ich spiele einen Troll. 
Meine Gilde opfert mich immer um die Götter für eine gute Lootliste gnädig zu stimmen -.-
Trollopfer! Opfert ihn! 
Danaths Kupfermünze
Was spielst du?


Mein Name ist Esda und ich spiele einen Brokkoli ><


----------



## wowking (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin *zensiert* , spiele einen *zensiert* und wähle CDU.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin Zerato, ich spiele einen Tauren Druiden und reite auf meinem großen Kodo durch die weiten Azeroths und Nordends. Ab und zu statte ich den Allys einen Besuch ab und zertrample die kleinen Gnome!

Und was spielst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhmuh (6. Oktober 2009)

I bi da Beda und i bin a Ork Krieger, wenn i moi ned irgendwo umananda hau mid meina brutaln Axt dann segst mi meistns im Wirtshaus umanand pflacka. Wenn wer wos vo mia mecht dann muasa ma erscht moi a gscheids Bier zoin, oba grod des guade vo de Orks, weil des Naturgraffe vo de Tauren und den Trolldreg moge ned, genauso weng wia i Zergenbier mog oda Blutelfen Schnaps und vo de Untoten brauchts ma garned azumfanga. 
I bin da Beda, wos bist du fia oana?


----------



## Bas18 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein name ist Bas ich bin Telekom Mitarbeiter und werde alle eure Leitungen sperren, damit ich der einzige Spieler auf den Deutschen wow servern bin und somit mit hilfe meines Shadow Priester Slabbel die Herrschaft übernehmen kann!

Was spielst du!


----------



## GrillGorilla (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi! Ich bin Bernd, Bernd das Bro....äh...nein halt.....nochmal...

Hallo ich bin Bernd, Bernd der Prot-Krieger und ich gammel meist mit diesem Salatkopf rum. Außerdem ist da noch so ein Schaf das immer den Gammelsalat fressen möchte...

Ich bin Bernd der Prot-Krieger, WAS SPIELST DU!


----------



## Detela (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Programm ! Hordiklopfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made my day=)

Ich bin Detela und zerfleische Kühe!

Und was spielst du?


----------



## Angita (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin Keres - eine Draenei elementar Schamanin die sich ab und an in der Kunst der Heilung versucht.

Ich verdrück mich vor der Horde nach Ulduar und ins Kolloseum.
Dort ist es aber auch nicht immer angenehm :-)


Und was spielst du?


----------



## Mäuserich (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, meine Name ist Mäuserich und ich bin ein Paladin!

Auf meinem rot gepanzertem Greifen schwebe ich über die unheiligen Gefilde Nordends und vernichte mit der Kraft des Lichtes die untote Brut des Verräters Arthas Menethil.

Möge das Licht der Allianz und der Horde bei stehen bei diesem scheinbar aussichtslosem Kampf!

Ich bin Mäuserich, der Paladin. Und was spielst du?

_kostenlos testen auf Warcraft.de_


----------



## Elindir (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, mein Name ist Satina und ich bin eine Holy Paladine

Mich seht ihr nur in der Arena, aber dort auch nur während euch meine beiden Arena Kumpels zu Brei zerhacken. Wenn ihr glück habt, kann man mich auch in Dalaran in der Kanalisation erwischen.

Ich bin Satina, Holy Paladine. Und mit was stirbst du?


----------



## Sebastian Voß (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, mein Name ist Brummellus.

Ich bin ein schwer gepanzerter Taurenkrieger aus Mulgore.

Da ich unbuffed nur auf ca 50 int komme schicken mich meine Kameraden immer vor um den großen Bösen auf die Mütze zu hauen.
Meistens bekomme ich dann Prügel bis mir der Kopf klingelt.

Sollte ich mal arkane Brillianz gebuffed bekommen, lasse ich auch mal jemand anders nach vorne und haue mit meiner großen Keule dicke Beulen in große Typen.

Wenn jemand einen Tip hat wie ich meine Rüstung in die Waschmaschine bekomme schaut auf warcraft.de vorbei...

Ich bin Brummellus und spiele Krieger, was spielst du?


----------



## Yakashi (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Kleriker Nillia,
Ich Heile meine Verbündeten,
bei Bedarf nehm ich auch ihr Leben.

Ich bin Nillia und bin Kleriker, was spielst du?


----------



## Jadenoka (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Heilerin Lunes.
Ich stehe meinen Gefährten unter dem Segen der Elune mit heilender Hand zur Seite.
Wenn mich mal ein Hordler pisakt, packe ich meine Schattenform aus und verteile Gesichtsschmelzungen.
Mein Name ist Lunes.

Und was spielst du?


----------



## Rukhar (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist Rukhar von Sturmwind von Eisenschmiede von Gnomeregan von Darnassus von Exodar und bin Der heilige Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich hüpfe tagsüber in Dalaran rum und warte darauf , dass etwas passiert.

Was spielst du??


----------



## Hasse (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin Jäger,
mein Name ist Braumeister Hasse, 
Roeder ist mein treuer Begleiter,
gemeinsam lehren wir dem Feind,
was ein spitzes, explodierendes Geschoss ist.
Auch wenn der Gegner es meist nur kurz begreift,
da er dann im eisigen Schnee von Nordend liegt.

Ich bin Hasse, spiele Jäger.

Und was spielst du?


----------



## Alion (6. Oktober 2009)

Der kalte Wind Nordends fliegt um meine Blätter
In Dungeons bin ich oft der letzte Retter
Mit Heilsprüchen stehe ich euch zur Seite
Erblicke ich die Horde suche ich das Weite.
Mit mir im Kampf kann man die Schlacht nicht versieben.
Ich bin Alion und ich spiele eine Heildruiden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (6. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Dârkmârmëlâdëløl und ich würd

AM LIEBSTEN *MIT DER AXT* DURCH DEN THREAD 


hüpfen. Danke


----------



## Sarif (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Sarif und spiele einen Vergelter Paladin.
Ich liebe es das BG zu rocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Sarif

EDIT: Und was spielst du ?^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Littlebuddha und Magier. Ich haue gerne Arkanschaden raus und liebe es Tische herbeizuzaubern xD

Was spielst du?


----------



## Apuh (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Chuck Norris und bin unbesiegbar!

Was spielst du?


----------



## SchokoMac (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich heiße Faires, ich erschieße gerne Leute mit meiner M40, ganz besonders gebe Ich Noobs Headshots.

UND WAS SPIELST DU ?


ah fuck falsches Game <.<


----------



## Rußler (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist total Scheisse - ich habe kein geld ihn zu ändern - sollte ich irgendwann Geld besitzen ändere ich ihn sofort.

Wie heißt du?


----------



## Maxugon (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Lichtbrínger und ich spiele einen Krieger des Lichts .

Was spielst du?


btw : Ey ihr Idioten , könnt ihr mal aufhören ne Scheiße zuschreiben . Ihr seit alle gemeldet .


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Skyler ich bin ein Sorcerer und Onehitte JEDEN und Spiele AION und bin hier im Falschen Forum
Was spielst du?


----------



## schmiedemeister (11. Oktober 2009)

Meine name ist Bewegungs Günther und schaffe nie den noobfilter in Obsi und Ony, klingt komisch is aber so.

Was spielst du?


----------



## Soiy09 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, Mein name ist Blizzard Entertainment , und wie HASSEN wir alle DeffKneids.
DeffKneids sind helden so wie SPiderman , Helden die KEINER haben will...

Was seid ihr?

WoW kostenlos testen auf warcraft.com


----------



## Nimbe (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Nimbe. ICh bin Druidin und wache über die Natur. Ich kämpfe für die Umwelt und schlachte alle ab die Chopper fahren!


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin Silvio und Spiele Ministerpräsident!
Ich Fälsche Finazen, Zahle Schmiergelder und Verutreue!
Aber leider qwurd ich vor kurzem Generft, Aber das ist kein Problem den:
Ich bin Silvio und Spiele Ministerpräsident!

Was spielst du?


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Cliffie, ich bin ein elysischer Gladiator und fliege lasse gerne meine Flügel durch den warmen Wind Elyseas gleiten.
Ich WAR (a) Alestraya, eine untote Todesritterin; (b) Oogieboogie, ein Orc Krieger; © Vancleeve, ein Blutelf Schurke; und da WoW nach vier Jahren endgültig gesuckt hat, ist mein Account mittlerweile gelöscht.


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Oktober 2009)

killiderhp schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Hinlias und ich spiele ein Todesritter!
> Wenn ich durch die eisigen Länder Nordends reite, zück ich mein Schwert und versuche alle Hordler die mir in die Quere kommen zu Töten. (Gelingt mir leider netmal bei 4 lvl loweren nackten mages mit 3 elite gegnern am Hintern, da ich ein Ally bin)
> 
> Was spielst du?




HM? Lol^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Oktober 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Silvio und Spiele Ministerpräsident!
> Ich Fälsche Finazen, Zahle Schmiergelder und Verutreue!
> Aber leider qwurd ich vor kurzem Generft, Aber das ist kein Problem den:
> Ich bin Silvio und Spiele Ministerpräsident!
> ...



I LOLed xD


----------



## Tontof (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Tontof und bin ein Druide.
Wenn ich mal nicht gegen die Abholzung des Schlingendorntals demonstriere, kratze ich Gnome von meiner Schuhsohle.
Was kratzt du?


----------



## Janica-Damira (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich bin Sinisha, Magierin aus Leidenschaft, was meinen Feinden Leiden schafft^^. Und ich kann viel mehr als nur Brot, Portale und Unfug.

Ich bin Magierin.

Und Du?


----------



## Grulnarg (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meinen Namen vergessen und suche Leute die mir helfen können den wiederzufinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wen suchst du?


----------



## Grulnarg (11. Oktober 2009)

sry für Doppepost^^
Mir isser wieder eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Barney und ich bin Alkoholiker

so!


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein Name ist Itachi und ich bin ein Paladin.


wenn ich nicht gerade Hordlern im BG auf den Mund gebe flirte ich mit eine rgewissen person


----------



## Zapler (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo mein name ist Zapler und ich spiele Gladiator ich zerfetzte jeden Asmodier in der luft


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Oktober 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Hallo mein name ist Zapler und ich spiele Gladiator ich zerfetzte jeden Asmodier in der luft



gz


----------



## Gnap (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuche nur ein besserer Mensch zu werden, "Mein Name ist Earl!"


----------



## Damatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi mein Name is Damatar, ich bin Hunter. Mein name ist Program^^


----------



## michael92 (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein namne isst gurzjil uund Ich üpe ihn där Rächtschreibugn

Was üpst tu?


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist:
Yggdrasilbonerockerxerxeslegolasalucardroxxornationalelfpwnerkillordarkhamster
shadowdeathmessermannimbaloladinrosaschweinebackewannabefearedhardtokill
blackmaster der 12te.

Wen lachst Du aus?


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Ketsu, Blut-DD Todesritter und lache über alle die meinen, dass Blut zu stark genervt wurde, da ich in Raids immer noch ganz oben mithalten kann, selbst bei Ranged-DDs


----------



## Matress (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Menschfeind. Ich spiele einen Schurken. 
Ich Chef, König, Meister, Herrscher, Menthor und Gott zugleich. Me > you!


----------



## ComPoti (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Name ist Crinch und ich bin ein finsterer Schurke. 

Auf meinem (PvP-)Server freuen sich besonders Charaktere der Fraktion "Allianz" über mein auftauchen, denn dann wird zwangsläufig und umgehend einer von uns im Staub liegen und Dreck fressen (der Alli ist es übrigens nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Aber eines Tages, wenn ich einen weit höheren Level als 19 erreicht habe...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (12. Oktober 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Bond, James Bond und ich spiele Geheimagent.



genau das wollte ich auch gerade posten....^^ da seh ich aufm weg zum post button deinen post...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich bin Verwirrt,

nutzen Tauren wircklich Gnome als Kondome?

Ich bin verwirrt und was benutzt du?


----------



## Reo_MC (10. Januar 2010)

hallo
ich kloppi1 ich spiele eine sukkubus die ist aber noch lvl 1 weil ich mmer sbgelenkt werde
achja auf meinwer tastatur ist so weisses zeug ka was das ist aba es blockiert die shift tste

was spilst du


----------



## healyeah666 (10. Januar 2010)

locke82 schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Hornenharma. Ich bin Jäger. Was jage ich? Blöde Ally-Kinder, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als immer nur Streß zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST!!! na endlich.



Interessant, wirklich interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name is Bloodsaber der Wahnsinnige. 
Ich bin ein Krieger, zerhecksle gern Allys und fress sie zum Frühstück.
Was spielst du?


----------



## markbergs93 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi leute, also ich bin der Gebirges und bin WoW-Zocker.
Wenn ich mit meinem Elementar Schamanen durch die ewigen Weiten Nordends Streife und dabei versuche Arthas immer mehr aufm Sack zu gehen damit ich bei ihm mit spielen darf, versuche ich Gnome ob Fleischbobs oder Mechabobs so aufm Schädel zu tretten das so eine metallische flüssigkeit aus ihnen raus läuft.

Wenn ärgerst Du !?


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (10. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Lillyan und spiele Moderator... und wenn einige Leute nicht aufhören zu schreiben wie unnötig dieser Thread ist hagelt es Verwarnungen, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schöner Spruch Lilly, ich musste kräftig lachen.

BTT: 

Mein Name ist Taza und ich bin ein Troll Jäger.
Mit meinem Wolf Snuggles streife ich durch die Wälder Nordens und Azeroths und steigere mein Wissen über die Tierwelt und perfektioniere meine Jagdkünste.

Was spielst du?


----------



## Widt (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Molok und ich bin Zwerg Krieger.
Ich liebe es meine mächtige Axt in die Köpfe von Orcs zu rammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertil (10. Januar 2010)

hallo mein name is Venrais und ich bin magier. ich ziehe den ganzen tag umher, töte monster mit feuerbällen und pyros um danach gefrorenes fleisch zu looten.

welche seltsamen dinge, die nicht sein können, lootest du?


----------



## sirspoof (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist L00tor,

Ich loote alles allen weg. Mache Bedarf auf alles und habe meinen DK auf ebay ersteigert

^^

Und du ?


----------



## sirspoof (10. Januar 2010)

Grulnarg schrieb:


> sry für Doppepost^^
> Mir isser wieder eingefallen
> 
> 
> ...



looool ! ooooo neeeein.... isch bin alloholikka


----------



## kromagus (10. Januar 2010)

Aavalos schrieb:


> mein name ist bernd und sich suche eine nette frau ( ca 45 jahre alt) zum kuscheln und enten füttern. ach ja ich  spiele einen human und hoffe das die rasse ( sowie nachtelfen, zwergen, gnomen und dranei) aus dem spiel gelöscht wird, dann gibt es auch keine bösen hordler mehr die sagen können das wir doofe kiddies sind!!!!!!!!!!!



Mein Name ist Kromagus ( erst nach dem erstellen bemerkt, dass es ein Boss mit dem selben Namen gibt =( ) ich bin ein Tankadin. Ich beschütze meine Mitschreiter in dem ich mich in meiner Blechdose verprügeln lasse. 
Und wen beschützt du?

genau wegen solchen posts denken alle die allianz besteht aus kiddis Aavalos bevor du so eine scheiße postes du garnicht zum thema passt nimm dein Hunter der bestimmt kein dmg macht und geh nach og angeln
Die Allianz die Kann`s


----------



## sama92 (10. Januar 2010)

hallo,
mein name ist dudrie und spiele einen druiden (wer hät's gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

grüße

ach: HORDE FTW!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daranghul (10. Januar 2010)

Mein name is Daranghul, ich bin Schurke und liebe meine Messer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




PS: Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (10. Januar 2010)

Meine Name ist Proletoid und ich bin ein Prolo. Wenn ich durch die Discos ziehe beschimpfe ich alle!

mfg


----------



## Bläckbeerd (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Nefertiri und ich richte mit meinem Schurken alles hin was mit Horde zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monkeysponkey (10. Januar 2010)

*Mein Name ist Díìck und ich bin ein Hässlicher,übergewichtiger,schmandiger Zwerg-Schurke mit einen Grauen Zopf und einen Kurzen fettigen Bart.

Im BG habe ich ein LOL Makro und Dance Makro,damit provoziere ich die anderen Spieler.*


----------



## geilerheiler (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Suchtiee ich bin Todesritter , ich sprinege eine Klippe runter und ziehe dann die Hordler mit Todesgriff mit


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Selyrîa und ich bin leidenschaftliche Blutelfin - Todesritterin. Ich verprügle alles was mit der Allianz zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hol'se zu mir mit meinem Todesgriff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Hallöle buffed.de - Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Januar 2010)

Moin, ich bin der Pusillin und ich krieche den Mods (sprichwörtlich) in den Arsch!



Lillyan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin Lillyan und spiele Moderator... und wenn einige Leute nicht aufhören zu schreiben wie unnötig dieser Thread ist hagelt es Verwarnungen, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der beste Kommentar von allen, ich kann echt nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Vicell und ich bin Magier!
Ich kick euch vom Sägewerk mit Blast Wave runter <_<


----------



## Zengatsu (10. Januar 2010)

Mein name ist Jacall und ich bin Magier
Wenn ich meine Kräfte sammle, kann ich mit meiner Blastwave einen 2. Un'goro Krater entstehen lassen!

muahaha


----------



## Nimbe (10. Januar 2010)

Mein NAme ist Nimbe und ich Bin Druidin.
Wenn ich nicht grade in der eiskronenzitadelle friere, jage ich leckere gnome und zwerge


----------



## Ministar (10. Januar 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Schöner Spruch Lilly, ich musste kräftig lachen.
> ...



Ich bin net dein Wolf^^
Ich bin Snuggles. Die Katze die sich in einen Nachtelf verwandeln kann und kleine Troll Hunter killt die mich zähmen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was spielst du?
Kostenlos testen auf warcraft.de


----------



## Big-bang (10. Januar 2010)

ich bin mr.X und spiele world of warcraft und du?


----------



## Raheema (10. Januar 2010)

Mein name ist Spar
 und ich mache mir meinen eigenen Horde zoo 


mein name ist spar 

was spielst du ?


----------



## Eisblôck (10. Januar 2010)

Aavalos schrieb:


> mein name ist bernd und sich suche eine nette frau ( ca 45 jahre alt) zum kuscheln und enten füttern....



xD

Hallo.

Mein Name ist Spiff und ich spiele einen total imba Mage der jedem Ally das Gehirn mit seinen 8-10k Pyros (ich bin 70) raus brennt


----------



## Hêksa (10. Januar 2010)

hi ich bin Cliff ich und spiele schurke backsteppe hordis von hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (10. Januar 2010)

hawayboy schrieb:


> mein name ist hogger
> bernd hogger
> und ich raide mit meinen artgenossen sw. was die menschen dazu veranlasst hat mir jeden tag aufs neue hunderte lowlevel menschen zu opfern.
> ich bin der wahre grund, weshalb die horde gegen die allianz bestehen kann
> ich dezimiere eine ihrer rassen aufs extremste, bevor sie eine gefahr für thralls völkerbund wird



made my day, einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:

mein name ist hellpala und ich bin pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schaffe es alleine einen eber im tal der prüfungen (durotar-anfang) zu töten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Exico der Schurke, ein Unerbittlicher Gladiator. 
Ich liebe es, meine Gegner in der Arena zu zerfetzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Grigan, ich bin ein Schamane und lache über Wiliam Shattner .... Was spielst du?


----------



## Tibu (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Glaceon. 
Zwergischer Vertreter des Heiligen Lichts und eingehüllt in eine Rüstung aus ehemaligen Sardinenkonserven.
Hasen, Kaninchen und anderes Kleingetier haben Angst vor meiner alles vernichtenden Attackenkombination aus Göttlicher Schutz und Ruhestein, doch solange ich besser zuhaue als unser Druiden-MT, ist bei mir alles in Ordnung.

Ich bin Glaceon und spiele einen Paladin.
Was spielst du?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Niarja, heiliger Schutzpaladin des Nonsens! Ich stehe tagein tagaus nur rum um nachzudenken, was ich sowieso nicht machen werde. Ansonsten spamme ich nur Gildenkollegen zu oder bin afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Ceitcher (Echter Name der Redaktion bekannt) und spiele einen Druiden. 
Wenn ich nicht grad in Dalaran rumgammel, bin ich off.

Mein Name ist Ceitcher (Echter Name der Redaktion bekannt)

Was spielst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Hikaro ich werde Tirions Nachfolger und owne mit meinem Zitadellenschwert Alles hordische  DAS LICHT IST MIT MIR es gibt keine bedrohung die ich nicht ausschalten kann....
mein Name ist Hikaro Lichtbringer 

Was spielst du?!?


----------



## pg12' (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Shepperd .
John Shepperd.
Ich bin Mensch und ich bin ein Wraith Anbeter.
Ich pwne Ronon und Teal'c im 2vs1!
Was spielst du ?


----------



## Keyone (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Fáme und bin ein Tauren-Jäger. Ich unterstütze die Fraktion der Horde so gut ich kann indem ich alle Allys klopfe die mir Steine in den Weg legen wollen. 


Mfg Keyone


----------



## DrUU (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo mein Name ist Drutega,wenn ich nicht gerade in Dalaran vor Langeweile sterbe mache ich den Mobs in Counterstrike:Source die Hölle heiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW ist auch nicht mehr was es einmal war...
World of Warcraft!Und was spielst du?(ausser Tetris)


----------



## Karius (10. Januar 2010)

... Slim Shady

Musste nur ich unweigerlich daran denken? ^^


----------



## Foldred (10. Januar 2010)

kühlschrankknutscher schrieb:


> Hallo mein name ist ebay und ich verkaufe spieler!
> Was spielst du ?



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke xD

Mein Name ist Aziral, ich bin Druide und streife in den ewigen Weiten Dun Moroghs umher.
Ich bin Druide und heile.
Was spielst du mit zwei Tasten?


----------



## -Migu- (10. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> ... Slim Shady
> 
> Musste nur ich unweigerlich daran denken? ^^



Ne, ging mir auch als erstes durch den Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:

Mein Name ist Orang und ich bin Heil-Schamane.
Ich lasse gerne Imba-Roxxor Untoten Schurken die in Stealth vorlaufen, 5 mobs pullen und dann um heal schreien, gnadenlos sterben.

Mein Name ist Orang und ich heile keine Rusher.

Was heilst du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ka wieso ich hier mitmach


----------



## Niesehiese (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name is Frodo und  meine Aufgabe in Azeroth ist, dass ich den EINEN RING in der Eisenschmiede vernichten muss,
 jedoch gibts auf diesem Weg viele doofe Allis die ich töten muss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphblader (10. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein Name ist Teal´c und meine aufgabe ist es ganz Azeroth zu unterjochen im Namen meiner Götter und die Geissel vom Thron zu stürzen^^


----------



## Damokles (10. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Damokles.
Ich spiel nicht mit.
Also ich spielVerderber.

Was spielst Du?


----------



## Grennæn (10. Januar 2010)

mein name ist grennan und ich spiele einen tauren schamanen.
druiden hassen mich, denn wo ich ich hintrete, wächst kein gras mehr.
ich rotze im blutkessel magtheridon auffn kopf.
ich verachte die allianz, die geissel, die brennende legion, sargeras, illidan, arthas, nochmal die allianz, menschen, zwerge, nachtelfen, großbuchstaben, schurken, hexer, mages und alles andere, was entweder besser oder schlechter ist als ich!
ich bin ein schamane...
was spielst du?


----------



## Floyder (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Floyder und ich bin der Kaiser aller Hexenmeister.
Ich vernichte meine Gegner mit wilden Feuerstößen und loote derbe epixx!

Was spielst du?


----------



## PeriBelgium (11. Januar 2010)

Meine Name ist Vankor, ich kämpfe auf Seite der Horde. Ich bin Krieger.
Was spielst Du?


----------



## Dabow (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Dabow und ich bin eine Nachtelfen Druide der alten Tage!

In Instanzen bin ich meist der Kuschelbär, der seine Gruppe von den böses Mächten beschützt.
Aber auch sehr gerne als Itze Atze Utze Katze unterwegs, immer mit einem lächeln auf Recount.
Kommt es HART auf HART, heile ich als Tanzendes Stück Holz meine Gruppe.

Ich bin ein Bär-Katzen-Holzbaum, was spielst DU !?


----------



## MrC (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Hyron und ich bin Hexenmeister - mächtig und gefährlich. Mein Hobby sind Horoskope und darin steht, Du wirst heute noch versklavt werden...

Was spielst Du?


----------



## The-Quila (11. Januar 2010)

mein name ist Protagon und ich spiele magier. wenn ich nciht einschlafen kann, verwandle ich hordies in schafe und zähle sie.

was spielst DU?


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Januar 2010)

Meine name ist Freakypriest und ich heile jeden der meine hilfe benötigt, ausser Trolle!

Was spielst du?


----------



## Senkarios (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Senkarion.

ich bin Jäger und dümpel mal hier, mal da, durch die Gegend und versuche Erfolge zu meistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Tha
Senki

Was spielst du ?


----------



## WackoJacko (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Vastitas. un d ich bin Druide.
Wenn ich in Katzengestalt gehe zerstückel ich jeden Hordler mit meinen Krallen.

WIE KILLST DU DIE HORDE?


Was bessres fällt mir net ein^^


----------



## Monestir (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo, mein Name ist Troy Mc Lure. Sie kennen mich bestimmt noch aus Filmen wie World of Warcraft, WOW Burning Crusade, WOTLK ..... und Lassie. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was spielst Du?


----------



## Zuckerbub (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Cenedra

Die Heilige Kraft des Lichts ist mein Verbündeter. Ich liebe es euch am Leben zu halten (ausser Jäger). 
Lasst mich auch für euch beten.

und was spielst du?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Bond.....


...... James Bond.



_(Und das hier ist ein unnöter Fred)_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (11. Januar 2010)

Mein name ist Hase ... und ich hab nichts gesehen.... ach ne falsch

Mein name ist Kuhjunge ich bin Druide mein dickes Fell schützt meine Verbündeten vor Schaden, ich bin der Prügelknabe und ich steh drauf....

was spielst du


----------



## Aratos (11. Januar 2010)

Seid gegrüßt tapfere Krieger, man nennt mich Tarion von den Engeln des ewigen Lichts. 
Es heiß ihr führt mit scharfer Klinge eine Gruppe wackerer Helden durch die finsteren Tiefen des Schattenlabyrinths bis hin zu Murmur. Darf ich Euch zur Seite stehen und Kraft meines Glaubens in Übereinstimmung mit der Prophezeihung dafür sorgen, dass Euer Blut so zäh wie Teer wird, und das Euch vom Herrn verliehene Leben nicht mehr Imstande ist, aus Eurem Körper zu weichen, solange mein Herz schlägt.

WAS SPIELST DU? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liljana (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Loryjana, 
täglich wird mein Pfad, bestehend aus zerlegten Untoten, welche ich auf dem Weg zu Arthas dem Verräter vernichte, länger. Mit der Macht des Lichts und meinen heiligen Schilden bin ich unbesiegbar.
Ich bin ein Paladin.

Was spielst du?


----------



## pixeljedi (11. Januar 2010)

crago ist mein name und ich bin hunter und jage alles was nich bei  3 auf dem baum ist..
und da ich wie die meisten wow spieler eine gespaltene persönlichkeit habe bin ich manchmal auch ein
toter ritter aber ich weiß nich warum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was spielst Du?


----------



## Renox110 (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Venzar und ich spiele einen Magier!
Ich wälze Bücher in der Dalaran Unsiversität und trage dazu das passende T-Shirt !

Was spielst du?


----------



## Dabow (11. Januar 2010)

Aratos schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt tapfere Krieger, man nennt mich Tarion von den Engeln des ewigen Lichts.
> Es heiß ihr führt mit scharfer Klinge eine Gruppe wackerer Helden durch die finsteren Tiefen des Schattenlabyrinths bis hin zu Murmur. Darf ich Euch zur Seite stehen und Kraft meines Glaubens in Übereinstimmung mit der Prophezeihung dafür sorgen, dass Euer Blut so zäh wie Teer wird, und das Euch vom Herrn verliehene Leben nicht mehr Imstande ist, aus Eurem Körper zu weichen, solange mein Herz schlägt.
> 
> WAS SPIELST DU?
> ...



Lang lebe Barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich muss immerwieder darüber lachen ...


----------



## Damokles (11. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Lang lebe Barlow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja der Ideenklau, er lebe hoch!
Hoch!
Hoch!


----------



## Dragonique (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Dragonique und ich spiele eine Draenei Schamanin.
Mit meinen Heilzaubern habe ich schon jedem in meinem Raid den Arsch gerettet.
Aber wer nicht aus dem Feuer gehen kann, hat leider ein Problem.
Den heil ich nämlich nicht, ÄTSCH!

Was spielst du?


----------



## -Migu- (11. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Ja der Ideenklau, er lebe hoch!
> Hoch!
> Hoch!



Ich trauere bis heute noch, dass es keine Schamanen Parodie gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CKASS (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Orgug und ich mache das gleiche wie Dragonique. Doch ich bin ein Orc und heile die Horde.

Was spielst du?


----------



## noiriaa (11. Januar 2010)

mein name ist langeweile, und hab nichts besseres zu tuen wie ein "geistreiches" thema zu erstellen.

manchmal fallen in china auch säcke um! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Vicell und ich bestrafe Leute die dumme Posts machen * auf meinen Vorredner zeig*


----------



## noiriaa (11. Januar 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Vicell und ich bestrafe Leute die dumme Posts machen * auf meinen Vorredner zeig*





dann bestraf mich mal ganz shcnelle, denn zeit zum kontern hab ich immer noch.

wie langweilisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bist ja genauso einer wie der rest hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dumme post definier ich hier mal den ganzen Thread dazu. oder glaubste echt Mister T wird euch hier grüßen xD

wenns schö macht, gell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pploran (11. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Pploran! Was spiele ich einen rostigen alten Zwerg Priester! Ich zermalme alles und versohle jeden den Popo!

WAS SPIELST DU!


----------



## Matress (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Cleef! Ich mache weniger DPS als mein Gearscore hoch ist!

Was spielst du?


----------



## Magmion (12. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Porcus ein Druide und mich nervt es das mein Mopsiger Streuner mir immer an Stamm pinkelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrayWolf (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Lutano.
Erst töte ich dich Du Alli dann nehme ich mir dein Weib, deine Kinder und dein Land!
Dann gehe ich mit meinem kleinen Streuner zu Eurem König, damit der Kleine an des Königs Bein seine Blase leeren kann!


----------



## Weissnet (12. Januar 2010)

Meine Name ist Mrtea und ich spiele einen Ninja-Looter .


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Günter
es ist Winter
und ich fahr ein Streuwagen
Was spielst du?


----------



## SuperAlex! (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Vegeta und ich bin der stärkste Sayajin im ganzen Universum.

Mein Power-Level ist OVER 9000!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperAlex! (12. Januar 2010)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Lutano.
> Erst töte ich dich Du Alli dann nehme ich mir dein Weib, deine Kinder und dein Land!
> Dann gehe ich mit meinem kleinen Streuner zu Eurem König, damit der Kleine an des Königs Bein seine Blase leeren kann!



Soviel hass auf andere Leute haben nur wegen einem Spiel ist ja nichtmehr normal, seltsam das meist Hordler und Kiddy's so einen hass entwickeln...


----------



## -JCS- (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Shinora und ich spiele einen der letzten Schockadine die es noch gibt
ich mach über 2k dps und kann heilen und als dummer Vergelter mach ich über 5,5k dps.

Hoch lebe der Schockadin und hoch lebe die Horde!


----------



## Compléxx (12. Januar 2010)

Mein name ist Atøn und spiele einen Untoten Hexenmeister,
Ich hantiere mit Feuer und Schatten, und habe einen treuen Diener bei mir der mir immer beisteht... meistens jedenfall!

Whats your game?


----------



## Dinquisitor (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Name ist Enloque und ich spiele eine Eule... und wenn ihr in Raids nach wie vor Euch an mich kuschelt weil ich so flauschig bin  und wie ein Kissen aussehe dann werd ich auf der Stelle zum Baum......... Was spielst Du?


----------

